# Thoughts on Space Wolves Standard Bearer?



## Diatribe1974

As the title says, what do the Space Wolves players out there think of using him? From what I understand, he allows any 1's rolled on To Hit & Wounds to be re-rolled & when using him with Blood Claws, it means a potentially massive amount of hits (and potentially wounds) going out to enemies.

Your thoughts?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

the wolf standard is only Grey hunters. the blood claws do not get access to the Wolf standard.

you really need to get the codex if your going to be playing the army there diatribe.

the Wolf Standard is amazing, best single use per game item in this game imo if your getting into close combat though.


----------



## Diatribe1974

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the wolf standard is only Grey hunters. the blood claws do not get access to the Wolf standard.
> 
> you really need to get the codex if your going to be playing the army there diatribe.
> 
> the Wolf Standard is amazing, best single use per game item in this game imo if your getting into close combat though.



Oh, I've got the Codex, but have been doing more reading in my regular 40k books, than the codex & general 40k rulebook. Well, it's still good, as I can stick him with the Grey Hunters instead of the Blood Claws as I'd originally planned. I'm just now getting into the ideas stage of putting together my army list (for the various point builds out there) for maximum effectiveness (for me at least).

Anyways, speaking about the Standard Bearer, what are his limitations? You mentioned he can only be placed with Grey Hunters, what else? I'm sure he can to stay within certain range of the Grey Hunters in order to gain his effects?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

its not a model, its an upgrade to a Grey hunter.

reading your codex is a good idea, it has all the answers there already.


----------



## Diatribe1974

KhainiteAssassin said:


> its not a model, its an upgrade to a Grey hunter.
> 
> reading your codex is a good idea, it has all the answers there already.


Yeah, I've read everything up to the point in which they actually start talking about the stats of the units (i.e. I read all the fluff stuff, but not the stats part where we actually play with in the game. lol)


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught

Can wolf guard take a standard as you could have a unit that will just be split up to act as leaders for other units? I remember hearing something like that where they can lead other units instead of being in a wolf guard squad.


----------



## razorramon31

No wolf guard cannot take a standard bearer either...............if they could, they would be one of, if not the most ignematic close combat force in the 40k universe......


----------



## mcmuffin

The standard is excellent, and should be the first thing you put on your GH, because you get to re-roll ALL 1s for the assault phase, including armour saves, invaluable against most basic cc units, and if you have an IC in the unit, you can use it for him also, so it is invaluable.


----------



## Karnax

This may be threadomancy, but would that include leadership tests?


----------



## CraftworldSurathin

Karnax said:


> This may be threadomancy, but would that include leadership tests?


No, as the rules state that any model in the unit may re-roll 1s, but not the whole unit. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's the case.

As for the effectiveness of a banner,
ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS take it! Personally, I don't consider Grey Hunters complete w/o a banner and Mark of the Wulfen.


----------



## Skari

The Greyhunter banner is fantastic. Never leave home and not take it. It will make those GH's amazing for that one combat... pivotal combat... and that is just sooo worth its pricetag.


----------

